# good traveling music



## spud

just came across an mp3 player aparently legit and lookin for good music to travel to if anyone has anything


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER

*good travle music*

mutiny,ahead to sea,blood or whiskey,agony,rum rebellion


----------



## klots

mcdougaÄºl... songs about riding trains, campfires and that kinda stuff. (i wouldnt be surprised if its someone from this forum) check out his myspace


----------



## AnthraxMatt

maserati, tim fite, glassjaw, the books, hum, black heart procession...


----------



## Cade

This thread is old, but I have been working on an awesome traveling playlist. (The songs are at the left of the band.)
Vagabond - Wolfmother
Ramble On - Led Zeppelin
Come On Home - Led Zeppelin
Can't You See - The Marshall Tucker Band
Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Heart of Gold - Neil Young
Going To The Country - Canned Heat
On The Road Again - Willie Nelson
Here Comes Your Man - Pixies
Side of the Road - Beck
You Gotta Move - Rolling Stones
Take the Long Way Home - Supertramp
Move On - Jet
Roam - The B-52's
Coming Home - 
Go Your Own Way-
Gold Dust Woman- Fleetwood Mac
Add more that you think are necessary for this traveling playlist.


----------



## bmb

Poison Idea-Just to Get Away. 
enough said.


----------



## cleofis

dystopia (self titled), busdriver (the weather), modest mouse (this is a long drive...)..
primus and any les claypool with mos def keep you entertained, rush is actually great and complicated and easy to get into.
greif/graves at sea is long and heavy, they're dope. doomtree and deltron 3030 (3030)!! crazy lyrics you"ll be amazed by deltron's ideals and doomtree's crazy lyrical talent


----------



## cleofis

also jeffrey lewis and kimya dawson


----------



## Skye

barefoot surrender.


----------



## wartomods

two gallants


----------



## AnthraxMatt

heres some more: Do Make Say Think, And So I Watch You From Afar, Genghis Tron, Mischief Brew, Yeasayer, Super Furry Animals...


----------



## Detrivore

Moondog and Woody Guthrie were both punk at heart but actually made good music. also His Hero Is Gone has got to get a vote.


----------



## connerR

I think long, encompassing music is the best for traveling. Most symphonies/electronic compositions/film scores, etc.


----------



## readyg

Skye said:


> barefoot surrender.


 
Agreed, check out barefoot surrender.


----------



## Lilly

If I had a million dollars....Why jus cuz its catchy and you cn sing it when your bored


----------



## shwillyhaaa

i agree on modest mouse
some good old johnny hobo always gets me going
older country (you know back in the great depression wink wink)
i like dubstep when im on a train
or just pluckin at a guitar and singing about bullshit


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

all stoner doom (long fucking list and its all the same but good)
the hail seizures
arlo guthrie
takagi masakatsu
and the glob trotters theme song sweet georgia brown!


----------



## BanMatt

Godspeed you black emperor 
Hands upon the black earth
Mothers temple acid


----------



## BanMatt

edit button isnt working but I think it's "mothers acid temple"


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

BanMatt said:


> edit button isnt working but I think it's "mothers acid temple"


 
acid mothers temple is trippy japanese shit, banmatt has god fucking taste, trust in this man.


----------



## paddymelt

Alot of the stuff already mentioned is rad. I like listening to bands like Neurosis, Electric Wizard, & Sleep when I'm traveling because they have these really long, epic, heavy songs that, in my opinion, perfectly suit the pace of road life. And I think that its easier to fully appreciate the meditative aspect of that kinda music when you have lots of time on your hands. 

Usually I'll listen to all that folk/punk & classic country stuff when I'm stationary. That's lookin back music to me.


----------



## wildboy860

Cade said:


> This thread is old, but I have been working on an awesome traveling playlist. (The songs are at the left of the band.)
> Vagabond - Wolfmother
> Ramble On - Led Zeppelin
> Come On Home - Led Zeppelin
> Can't You See - The Marshall Tucker Band
> Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> Heart of Gold - Neil Young
> Going To The Country - Canned Heat
> On The Road Again - Willie Nelson
> Here Comes Your Man - Pixies
> Side of the Road - Beck
> You Gotta Move - Rolling Stones
> Take the Long Way Home - Supertramp
> Move On - Jet
> Roam - The B-52's
> Coming Home -
> Go Your Own Way-
> Gold Dust Woman- Fleetwood Mac
> Add more that you think are necessary for this traveling playlist.


 
I like your style !

some I could add;

lynrd skynrd ~ tuesday's gone
the greatful dead ~ casey jones
whitesnake ~ here I go again


----------



## HuckFinn

Black death allstars ,2nd street ragstompers,Below the salt


----------



## mandapocalypse

I'm loading up my MP3 player for an upcoming adventure in the South featuring:
Creedence Clearwater Revival, Woody Guthrie, Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash, Janis Joplin, Poison Idea, The Freeze, Muddy Waters, Howlin' Wolf, Rudimentary Peni, Lynard Skynard, Amebix, The Gits, New Model Army, and Johnny Hobo & the Freight Trains....


----------



## Destroy The Map

Gogol Bordello has some good songs: Through the roof 'n' underground, East infection


----------



## Quetzal

The Cat empire - on my way


The Cat Empire - Two Shoes 


The Cat Empire - In My pocket deep


& Everything else from The Cat Empire...

The Nightwatchman - The road I must travel


Tinariwen (Amazing Nomadic music!)


& lots more...


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

coffins and corrupted (jap sludge) on shuffle riding south from seattle in a lightning storm took my breath away.
hails melt!


----------



## jsax

-CCR
-Grateful Dead
-Wanderlust King ; Gogol Bordello
-any upbeat folk stuff
all get me excited to travel


----------



## Alaska

Sympathy dogs, rum rebellion, black death all stars, barefoot surrender, dirtface devils. Wooooo. I love typical folkpunk bullshit! nah.

Alcest - Ecailles De Lune Part 2
Agalloch - Falling Snow, Toworrow Will Never Come
Cobalt - Ritual Use Of Fire II
Two Hand Fools - Fiji
Tobacco - Hairy Candy 
Thou - Rats, Mice, And Swarms Of Lice
The Taxpayers - Needle's Eye

Personal list


----------



## CelticWanderer

mroe to add 
Float on ~ modest mouse
walking ~ The dodos
The distance ~ Cake
Man with no country ~Flogging molly
Wanderlust ~ flogging molly 
Float ~ well hell, flogging molly just has a lot of good songs to wander to


----------



## junkyard

roger millers king of the road, or whatever justin beiber song im singing, theyre all good. :applaud:


----------



## CardBoardBox

any music with a quick beat gets me going
tracks by b-complex or high contrast
yea I'm a d&b and dubstep kind of gal.
I've recently came to admire Blackbird Raum's swidden
I can't feel down when I listen to Neutral Milk Hotel on a sunny day
johnny hobo and mischief brew were the soundtrack of my last summer
Gorgol Bordello's got some good songs to mish to.


----------



## shitbum

So, why haven't we decided to put a music tab in the downloads section?


----------



## zedoktar

*Tramp songs, folk songs, road music*

This may have been posted before but I haven't seen it so here goes.

Reccommend good folk songs, tramp songs, and travelling songs. I'm thinking stuff to play on the road, busk with, and for campfire jams.

The obvious ones : Big Rock Candy Mountain, King Of The Road, Wild Rover

Tom Waits - Bottom of The World, Train Song

Woody Guthrie - Hobo's Lullaby

Bob Dylan - Mr Tambourine Man, All Along the Watchtower

Allman Bros - Midnight Rider

Johnny Cash - I've Been Everywhere

All right, throw 'em out there, big, small, loud, quiet, rock hits or downhome originals, what's your tune for the road. Bonus if they are good busking tunes.


----------



## bryanpaul

*Tramp songs, folk songs, road music*

http://squattheplanet.com/diy-die/music/5766-good-traveling-music.html
theres the other thread


----------



## 614 crust

*Tramp songs, folk songs, road music*



zedoktar said:


> This may have been posted before but I haven't seen it so here goes.


 
Yes there was a thread about the same so I merged the two together. Please search before posting new threads people.
Thanks
Angel aka 614 Crust


----------



## zedoktar

Johnny Hobo and The Freight Trains kick all kinds of crusty hobo ass. New Mexico Song is a gooder.


----------



## 614 crust

decent song but lol Johnny NOBO is more like it


----------



## Diagaro

If ya trampin through the south colt ford fills ya full of redneck love, twisted and haffle house from the album 'ride through this country'


----------



## 3t87

the devil makes 3, miscief brew,grateful dead of course and some hiphop,mf doom, del the homsapien, but thatsa a little out of alot,like most of the stuff mentioned above as well,havent heard a few of them but am eager to go check them out>>


----------



## Ithyphallic

Harvest Moon by Neil Young got me all love-sick and lonely (was by myself at the time), I don't recommend that one unless you've got someone to cuddle at night.

Agalloch is great if your in the woods
Albinobeach is good walking music
Explosions in the Sky is just captivating, their music holds you in the moment, and it's a beautiful, epic moment.
Someone said it, but Flogging Molly always get me going
The Dreadnoughts are a sick vancouver band along the vein of Flogging
Mcdougall's sweet, though some songs are preachy god shit; just don't may attention to them and he's awesome.
Moonsorrow is a fucking amazing black/folk metal band
Some good ole' classic rock get's me too; Led Zeppeling, Uriah Heep, King Crimson, Mahavishnu Orchestra, YES, Wishbone Ash, tons of awesome old school bands

Oh! Mongolian Folk music too, fucking incredible, ancient, powerful, and mystical music.
Goddamn man, there's SO MUCH fucking good music out there.

I grew up on Willie Nelson's On The Road Again. Almost literally, my dad was so stoked on that guy's music and that was his favourite song.


----------



## Gypsymouse

Gogol Bordello. Defiance Ohio. Tim Barry!! Tom frampton. Wingnut dishwashers union. Andrew Jackson Jihad. Woodie guthrie! Elliott Smith. When East Meets West. Its all good!


----------



## Gypsymouse

Also "Ghost Mice" and "Captain Chaos"


----------



## spoonreceptacle

Haybale, Thick as thieves, Leper, earl scruggs & lester flatt


----------



## spoonreceptacle

Oh ya. Casa de chihuahua


----------



## tree hopper

tried to read everything so if this musick is above someplace sorry. but ive gots to say.....
citizen fish
the cure
talking heads
the smiths
pulp
oi polloi
otep
everclear
dark drum and bass
germs and umm could probably go on and on but this is my fav. list of shit to listen to when killing time traveling


----------



## vagabond719r

Woody Guthrie, The Band, Devendra Banhart, Zounds, Carolina Chocolate Drops, Camper Van Beethoven, CCR of course.


----------



## vagabond719r

Thank you, I've been trying to remember Ghost Mice since 2005, couldn't remember the name. You got any idead where I could download them?


----------



## Nelco

[video]http://youtu.be/D79peD6i-rw[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/Yb2-VvF_aJI[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/dHk2lLaDzlM[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/UUFzW-amLAg[/video]


----------



## twitches

blackbird raums gotta be on this list and dandelion junk queens


----------



## JungleBoots

Tom waits and Gogol bordello have been mentioned... but just about anything from them is fucking hobo... i got three albums of each of their shit on my mp3 player. they take up like a quarter of my available memory together. 

Also generally speaking most folk punk is ballin for train rides too.

But for me... Tom waits - Singapore just pumps me the fuck up.


----------



## Nelco

I love some Waits...chocolate Jesus..don't know the name of the song, but the one that he sings: and the Earth died screamin..

SGM


----------



## JungleBoots

haaa i got that song nelco... from the beautiful maladies album... its called "the earth died screaming"


----------



## Nelco

Love that song..i dig all different types of shat


----------



## Nelco




----------



## Nelco




----------



## Nelco

He also did Deadboy and the Elephantmen


----------



## Nelco

silver jesus..band from florida is pretty good, but there's not any album songs on the net.


----------



## Nelco

hope i'm not buggin anyone, like to put links and vid's up


----------



## Nelco

like sharin music and I'm bored and pregnant..
and trying to stay distracted
might as well throw this one up here, didn't see anyone else mention it..if you did, my bad


----------



## Nelco

i like johnny hobo or ryan harvey better..but it's still goood to have something new to listen to thats good music


----------



## Nelco

love this song


----------



## Nelco

i'm on this so much, because i don't have shit to do right now..

Tom Gabel, Harsh Realms
[video]http://youtu.be/hIPp3vAVaFc[/video]

(Ryan Harvey) - Peace, Justice and Anarchy 
[video]http://youtu.be/Cuo0Hg0TGH4[/video]

The Only Thing Governments Have Done..ryan harvey
[video]http://youtu.be/hHmuux15S-4[/video]


The Casual Terrorist - Pigs Will Pay 
[video]http://youtu.be/8jb5pqq89Tg[/video]

The Casual Terrorist - Anarchists Make Better Lovers 
[video]http://youtu.be/M8W4r7BLGDc[/video]


----------



## Nelco

All the same artist:

Dax Riggs The Terrors of Nightlife
[video]http://youtu.be/3y__kIW2zO4[/video]

Deadboy And The ElephantMen Evil Friend 
[video]http://youtu.be/ZnJjYIhHiV4[/video]

Agents Of Oblivion-Endsmouth
[video]Agents Of Oblivion-Endsmouth[/video]

Venus Blue by Acid Bath
[video]http://youtu.be/7HmtPLxtOdc[/video]


----------



## smarts

eddie vedder


----------



## Alaska

Dogbite Harris (awesome country done with mainly power chords)



Last False Hope (metal and punk influenced bluegrass/general americana)



Jayke Orvis (metal and punk influenced country with a mando)



Hillbilly Moon Explosion (great rockabilly. this song has sparky from demented are go on vocals)


----------



## elvis jalapeno

Allman Brothers - Midnight Rider


----------



## smarts

look up lucero


----------



## zedoktar

Johnny Cash, Bob Dylan, The Devil Makes Three, Tom Waits.

BTW speaking as one of the many who have made one of these threads, why in the sam hell don't we have a sticky thread for the topic yet? Its clearly a popular one.


----------



## Nelco

Alaska said:


> Last False Hope (metal and punk influenced bluegrass/general americana)




Was listening to this, while watching this on mute..accidentally, kinda go together, if you start the blcak block video fisrt.

[video]http://youtu.be/p5G7aCgXtWg[/video]


----------



## Nelco

Rachel Brooke and Junk-when i die
[video]http://youtu.be/UUFzW-amLAg[/video]

with respects to the original
[video]http://youtu.be/4_nWRVCNwg4[/video]

RACHEL AND JUNK-YOU DONT HEAR ME CRYIN
[video]http://youtu.be/iq-tcWHwRRY[/video]

leftover crack, burn them prisons
[video]http://youtu.be/rhucBTHN4yU[/video]


----------



## Nelco

Star Fucking Hipsters - Empty Lives
[video]http://youtu.be/q6Ir5BbXEQw[/video]

star fucking hipsters-3,000 miles away
[video]http://youtu.be/wo8waGM0OMQ[/video]

star fucking hipster- 2 cups of tea
[video]http://youtu.be/iAqRHaQxStU[/video]


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy

Doc & Merle Watson - Talking to Casey or any other songs. Can't be beat.


----------



## JonnyNothings

God Speed You Black Emperor, Kakistocracy, Blackbird Raum/Pale Robin, Bowerbird, Matador, Fall Of Efrafa, There is oh so more.


----------



## sons of vipers

GYBE rule! caught them in NYC a few weeks ago at a super epic church. it was awesome


----------



## AnarchistRon




----------



## AnarchistRon

Particularly good for train rides.


----------



## Nelco

that was pretty awesome ron!


----------



## Nelco

sons of vipers said:


> GYBE rule! caught them in NYC a few weeks ago at a super epic church. it was awesome



got a link [video]http://youtu.be/-aLjup934Rk[/video]


----------



## jaren

Cade said:


> This thread is old, but I have been working on an awesome traveling playlist. (The songs are at the left of the band.)
> Vagabond - Wolfmother
> Ramble On - Led Zeppelin
> Come On Home - Led Zeppelin
> Can't You See - The Marshall Tucker Band
> Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> Heart of Gold - Neil Young
> Going To The Country - Canned Heat
> On The Road Again - Willie Nelson
> Here Comes Your Man - Pixies
> Side of the Road - Beck
> You Gotta Move - Rolling Stones
> Take the Long Way Home - Supertramp
> Move On - Jet
> Roam - The B-52's
> Coming Home -
> Go Your Own Way-
> Gold Dust Woman- Fleetwood Mac
> Add more that you think are necessary for this traveling playlist.


 

Yes! great list there. I used to have an amazing traveling list on my ipod. Cant remember all that was on it but ill try.

Ive been everywhere - Johny Cash
King of the road
Wherever I may roam - Metallica
Born Free
Born to run - Bruce Springsteen
Ride On - ac/dc
Gypsy in my soul - Johny Reid
The road i must travel - The Nightwatchman (Tom Morrelo)
The ghost of tom joad - Bruce Springsteen/Rage Against The Machine
Freedom song - Great White

And bands with many tramping tunes!

Supertramp
Led Zeppelin
Eagles
Bon Jovi
Boston
Neil Young
Eddie Vedder
Bob Dylan
CCR
Rush
Pink Floyd
Fleetwood Mac

And many others I cant think of right now.


----------



## Alaska

For a solo-rider in the dark of the night. Any ride will work, but I think a well would be my choice.

Sunn O))) - It Took The Night To Believe



Thee Kvlt Ov (((Ouroboros - Curse Ov Life



Ars Diavoli - Penuria



Portal - Black Houses



And then, of course...

Burzum - The Crying Orc


----------



## venusinpisces

Alaska said:


> For a solo-rider in the dark of the night. Any ride will work, but I think a well would be my choice.
> 
> Sunn O))) - It Took The Night To Believe
> 
> 
> 
> Thee Kvlt Ov (((Ouroboros - Curse Ov Life
> 
> 
> 
> Ars Diavoli - Penuria
> 
> 
> 
> Portal - Black Houses
> 
> 
> 
> And then, of course...
> 
> Burzum - The Crying Orc




All excellent choices, although I prefer Burzum's middle period, particularly Hvis Lysett Tar Oss. 
 

Also Filosofem:


----------



## Alaska

Hvis Lysett Tar Oss is amazing, for sure. But The Crying Orc just has that finishing touch I was thinking about. 

You know, Filosofem is everyone's favorite Burzum album, but I really do prefer HLTO. Or even Belus. And maybe even Daudi Baldrs. Say what you will about that last album, but I dig it to no end. Haha.


----------



## venusinpisces

Alaska said:


> maybe even Daudi Baldrs. Say what you will about that last album, but I dig it to no end. Haha.


You can have it. I'll stick with HLTO. 

Anyways, here is The Ballad of Sally Rose by Emmylou Harris, one of the best country music albums of all time:


----------



## FawnDroke

Leadbelly!
There is a 26 track album on iTunes for 6 bucks and it is fucking amazing. Gotta love the original folk tunes.


----------



## Alaska

Sunn O))) & Boris - The Sinking Belle (Blue Sheep)



Boris with Michio Kurihara - Rafflesia 



Mum - Green Grass Of Tunnel



Jesu - Wolves



Envy - A Warm Room


Just depends on what you mean by "good traveling music".


----------



## FawnDroke

Aw Mum is one of my favorites. Such beautiful music.


----------



## Nelco

Don't really dig her other songs, but love this one
YouTube - Imogen Heap "Hide and Seek" live on Indie 103


----------



## Nelco

Aesop-pigs
[video]http://youtu.be/Wc9qJS-GG-c[/video]


----------



## AnarchistRon




----------



## Alaska

Nelco, didn't notice you posted an unplugged version of "Pass The Bottle" by Goddamn Gallows. Really good.

Now, I'ma make a pop-punk playlist. Yeeeeah!

Two Hand Fools - Let's go to Fiji
Two Hand Fools - Muscles and Veins

Taxpayers - Stealing Apples From The Man
Taxpayers - White Walls
Taxpayers - No Lodging For The Mad

Punkin Pie - I Know Monsters Well
Punkin Pie - Cold And Clammy
Punkin Pie - Bonedigger

Lemuria - Dog
Lemuria - (State's) Length Away

Green Day - Knowledge

Drunken Boat - Summerwine
Drunken Boat - Driftwood Song
Drunken Boat - Keeponkeeponkeepon

The Devil Is Electric - Call Me Gloom
The Devil Is Electric - The New World

/fag


----------



## makan kotoran

wow holy shit nelco,
Chris burrows, fuck yeah. he's a fellow tasweigan. crazy to see that that shit made it to north America.

he has some awesome stuff. band names; Asking for it, The anorexic olsen twin (both folk punk) and phat meegs (ska metal) are his 3 best bands.


everybody needs some; Ictus (mad spanish Melodic crust)
Okban (also spanish and melodic)
My precious (singaporean experimental blast beat)
chuck norris ( portugese?? powerviolence)
Puch (Fastcore from..... the bay area?? I'm not sure)
Immortal technique (cos we all gotta krump sometime)
Pathetic Human (Melbourne Crustcore)
Spacebong (Adelaide Stonerdoom)
Super fun Happy Slide (Melbourne pornogrind)
Pisschrist (melbs Dbeat)
Captain cleanoff (sydney noisey crustgrind)


PAT MFUCKN BENATAR!


----------



## oldirtyperv

Rosa

Johnny hobo and the freight trains

Pat the bunny and the Wingnut Disheswash 

Andrew Jackson Jihad

Defiance, Ohio

Ghost Mice

Asking For It


----------



## liz79

delete this


----------



## liz79

Heres a few off my youtube playlist, i have a very wide variety of music, but im just picking things i think you guys might like.


----------



## rumblefumbletumbleweed

spoonboy
madeline adams
otis redding- sitting on the dock of the bay (when bumming it) or these arms of mine (when missing someone)
Old Crow Medicine Show- Southern Wheel (when missing your baby)
grateful dead- ripple
velvet underground
johnny hobo- whiskey is my kind of lullaby is really fun to sing with everyone bc everyone knows the words
Old akaline trio (self titled or from goddammit!) really gets me pumped for the day
the doors- spanish caravan
elliott smith for those sad days

i honestly like making my own songs from what i see around me


----------



## sons of vipers

The avert brothers


----------



## sons of vipers

*avett


----------



## Keno Star

deathblow-deftones


----------



## venusinpisces

David Allen Coe!


----------



## Murf

personally i have my favorite as im sure were mentioned before....

Andrew Jackson Jihad

Mischeif Brew

Defience Ohio

for the past few weeks i been walking around singing blink182's "I wanna fuck a dog" , and "when you fucked grandpa"

Pimp Juice by Nelly

whatever the from the window to the wall song by lil jon is

Wish you were here by pink flyod

dueling banjos

ray charles - you are my sunshine

Jhonny Taylor - Disco lady

Luke- Dr. Dre is a bitch ass nigga [get sprayed today]

Ray Charles - Take these chains from my heart


amongst others. i have weird taste


----------



## Murf

how did i forget my all time favorite? ANYTHING by blues travler , im sure not many people on here would agree but it takes me there ya know?


----------



## Xavierr

Old Crow Medicine Show -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wZEhS4bwEk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwPcI7f3T2Q

Modest Mouse -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl9vGHVT_Xs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFDVVmEpVVk

Rolling Stones -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYYTLJ8YHi4



Also, A lot of electronic music can be amazing to just chill back with and look at scenery. I imagine stuff like Boards of Canada would be amazing on scenic freight routes. The pixies as well. Everything.


----------



## Crocodile

Ever since I got this cheap ass mp3 player, I've made somewhat of a tradition of putting on "Ides of March" by Iron Maiden every time my train starts moving. It just takes it from a sometimes pensive and redundant experience to an epic one.

However, I keep my player stoked with some other things.

Here's what I tend towards:

A shiiiiitload of old-time Appalachian fiddle and banjo
A little less of old country like The Carter Family and Jimmie Rodgers
Leonard Cohen
Death
Nausea
Mississippi Sheiks
The Balfa Brothers
The Freight Hoppers
RVIVR
Sleeo
Thou


----------



## venusinpisces

What does this have to do with traveling? Nothing, really. I just felt like posting some old school Metallica.


----------



## venusinpisces

This song never fails to lift my spirits.


----------



## venusinpisces

More David Allen Coe! This song needs to end about half way through but I like the first part. From Requiem for a Harlequin, the only psychedelic country album ever made.


----------



## venusinpisces

More Tori Amos! When she performs this in concert she switches back and forth between piano and hammer dulcimer. Seeing her live was a religious experience. I've gone to see her 3 times!


----------



## bryanpaul

Creedance Clearwater Revival ..!!!.... ..... just hearin some ccr makes me wanna go stick out mah thumb


----------



## Alaska

The Seatbelts - Rain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygt9fpWowCE

The Seatbelts - Tank!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKAP1BmRs3k

The Seatbelts - Call me, call me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRiRr2gAoBM

The Seatbelts - Green Bird 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4QzPpA0X7U

The Seatbelts - What Planet Is This?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA4P1A3jtu0

The Seatbelts - Ask DNA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rYYzKo6S9g

The Seatbelts were a (very eclectic) band created for one sole reason; To make music for the jazz-influenced anime-drama Cowboy Bebop. Being one of the very few legitimately amazing animes, I had to put some of its great music on here.


----------



## hutchie

anyone mention this yet?


----------



## ayyyjayyy

AnthraxMatt said:


> maserati, tim fite, glassjaw, the books, hum, black heart procession...


love black heart procession.


----------



## acrata4ever

surf music and secret agent music


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Chance McCoy and the Appalachian String Band

Jesse Stewart

Hogslop string band

The legendary shack shakers

Discharge.... always discharge

and i'll second Tom Waits and blackbird raum


----------



## Shaka

METAL!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 20975

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!&!&@&#&=&÷&&×€#€3^÷€÷7÷^;#;'XNDJS


----------



## Deleted member 20975




----------



## Jerrell

I'm on a totally different level when I want travelin' music. I go with old school outlaw "country" or new school outlaw "country" or stuff like old Pat Green, Cory Morrow, Cross Canadian Ragweed, Robert Earl Keen, Reckless Kelly, Slobberbone, Charlie Robison, Back Porch Mary, Jason Boland, Hayes Carll, Bob Schneider, etc. More modern stuff would still be in that vein with bands like Turnpike Troubadours.
I get my rock on too, but there's something about the above type of music that makes me want to get on the road and go.


----------

